# New podcast series with Stew Smith, former Navy SEAL



## EasyDay (Mar 15, 2017)

New Podcast with Former Navy SEAL Stew Smith. The video is full of great information that can benefit all of us training up wannabees. 

Video link:





Soundcloud link to download and listen:
Tactical Fitness Report 1

Here is a link to over 400 articles by Stew Smith, Invaluable information:
List of Articles / Blog Posts from Stew Smith Fitness - Preparing Americans for Military,Special Ops, Police, and Fire Fighting Professions


----------



## EasyDay (Mar 20, 2017)

New Podcast Videos:





 #2





 #3





 #4





 #5





 #6

Sound cloud links:
#2 Tactical Fitness Report with Stew Smith #2 - TO and THROUGH Training

#3 Tactical Fitness Report with Stew Smith #3:  Periodization

#4 Tactical Fitness Report with Stew Smith - 1000 Calories


----------



## Teufel (Mar 20, 2017)

Stew Smith was one of the first guys to figure out that you could squeeze a trident and money would fall out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 20, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Stew Smith was one of the first guys to figure out that you could squeeze a trident and money would fall out.


Thank you. 

Your post saved me the effort of posting multiple links saying the same.


----------



## EasyDay (Mar 20, 2017)

Although he advertises his fitness books in the podcast and is obviously trying to sell, the fact of the matter is that these videos have some great information in them that can benefit everyone here.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 20, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Stew Smith was one of the first guys to figure out that you could squeeze a trident and money would fall out.



I just snorted my Bloody Mary out my nose while reading this. The folks at the bar are highly amused.


----------



## EasyDay (Mar 25, 2017)

two new episodes:




 #7





 #8


----------



## Teufel (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been on the edge of my seat waiting for these to drop! I haven't been this excited since the Kardashian holiday special came out, except maybe that one time Justin Bieber opened for nickelback.


----------



## EasyDay (Mar 25, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I've been on the edge of my seat waiting for these to drop! I haven't been this excited since the Kardashian holiday special came out, except maybe that one time Justin Bieber opened for nickelback.



I'm getting the hint to stop posting these. shame, they do have good information.


----------



## AWP (Mar 25, 2017)

EasyDay said:


> I'm getting the hint to stop posting these. shame, they do have good information.



Posting one and maybe a link to his page or hosting site is one thing, posting video after video accomplishes nothing save for cluttering the board. If someone needs you to post the individual videos because they can't/ won't look them up on their own....man, they will have an interesting life.

Posting one video is fine, posting the amount you have is spam.


----------

